# Thank you, I'm touched...



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Today, I received an extremely touching forum PM from Larry. Apparently, an anonymous benefactor has purchased a Carolina Storm Wheel for me, and it will be shipped out tomorrow.

I would like to express my sincerest thanks to whomever it was who did this for me. It really takes a load off my mind, knowing I'll be able to provide both of my hedgies with a new wheel and still have some money to hold me over until my job starts. I don't know which one of you wonderful people did this for me, but whomever it was, I want you to know how much I appreciate it, although there are no words to describe how grateful I am.

So thank you. I don't know who you are, but sincerely, thank you.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow Sela, you must have a secret admirer  haha jk
But whoever it was, they are so sweet!


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

That's wonderful, you definitely deserved it as do your sweeties  Whoever it was is a lovely person.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

As others have said that is really nice of your anonymous person. I also think it is a credit to the community created by the forum.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

@Shae: I just might!

@Jinglesharks: I'm just so happy that I don't have to shell out $90+ to outfit my piggies with their new wheels. After this, all they need is their fleece liners, and those are so simple to make that it's sort of pathetic.

@Hedgielover: It absolutely is. It's things like this that give me hope for the human race; random acts of kindness like this one are rare, but when they happen...you just feel so happy. I'm ecstatic over this, you have no idea.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

awww that so touching so see people beeing generous like that.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

That's wonderful!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm so happy, I just want to find the person who decided to do this and hug the bejeebers out of them. (I like that word. Even though it's technically not a word.) Quillamina will enjoy this wheel immensely, and it really cuts down on my expenses for this month. I still can't believe it actually happened, I'm so soooo happy.

Again, thanks so much, whoever you are! I could just hug you to death.


----------



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

I love it! The people on this forum are really so friendly and considerate, it amazes me all the time. What a generous thing  Congrats on the new wheel!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Everyone here is wonderful, but of course I knew that long before someone decided to buy a wheel for me. I am absolutely floored by the generosity of this person, and of course by the caring hearts of all of you. You are all incredible people, and I'd like you all to know that it makes me proud to be a part of this community when I look at how helpful everyone is, and how kind and courteous you have all been, not only to me, but to absolutely everyone.

You, my dear friends, are amazing people with hearts of pure gold. <3


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

yay! seriously, i've met more kind people in the hedgehog community than i did in about a decade.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Ditto. Everyone here has been so wonderful, I honestly don't know what I'd do without all of you.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

That is truly wonderful! Whom ever did this for you is a great person and so are you Sela, you contribute such positive words to this forum!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Aw, thanks hon. I call 'em like I see 'em.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Sweetie's wonderful cuddle bag was a gift too (from one of the members here), so i really understand your feelings. i feel an upsurge of gratitude every time i see him all comfy in it.


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Such wonderful news!


----------

